# Stabilizer Shaft?



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Where are you going to find a left hand screw or bolt for the left hand thread side? 

Good Idea and if You can find a bolt and add a weight(like the B-Stinger) you will be in business.......

May be ordering mine today........gonna do some browsing through that site/.....


Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

well I guess you can get this and grind it down or just leave it alone.....


I am still browsing and I am thinking about ordering the 11" and the 8.5" as well......


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

This might work with the right hole in the weight for $1.19
http://www.mowpart.com/product_info.php?products_id=120


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> This might work with the right hole in the weight for $1.19
> http://www.mowpart.com/product_info.php?products_id=120


yeah that would work......also check out this site for brass weights

This particular one is 1/8" x 6" is approx 1.09lbs just over 16oz and then they also have 1/8" x 4" and 0.48lbs just under 8ozs for less than $10!!

http://www.smallparts.com/Brass-Typ..._s=center-3&pf_rd_m=AIUBT5HP6PMAF&pf_rd_t=101


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I orderd these 3" disks
https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4333-8332-3-rd-41l40-cold-finished-annealed.aspx
They will cut them to length 1/4 is .50 lbs 3/8 is .75lbs. About $4.00 each.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> I orderd these 3" disks
> https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4333-8332-3-rd-41l40-cold-finished-annealed.aspx
> They will cut them to length 1/4 is .50 lbs 3/8 is .75lbs. About $4.00 each.


sweet great price!!!

BTW is that bolt an allen wrench or do you know?


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Dont know found this but cant find out what type of head it has.
http://www.pronto.com/SCREW-5-16-24X7-8-p_875665143-PP

Buy Here
http://www.mowtownusa.com/m5_view_item.html?m5:item=TTI-613150003

[Operator] Hello
[Visitor] TTI-613150003 what type of head does this have on it?
[Operator] Let me check
[Operator] says Allen
[Operator] Left Hand Thread
[Visitor] Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK well you got me intreeged and I went ahead and ordered the following:
2 of the bolt from your picture above $12 with shipping
1 5/16-24 X 8.5" rod, 1 5/16-24 X 11" rod, 1 5/16-24 screw(for something else) $13.77
1 3"x1/4", 1 3"x3/8" and 1 3"x1/2" disc for $27

all together for around $53 including shipping and I will have two complete plus one extra weight......


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I ordered almost the exact same things. I just called and the rods are hollow, maybe they could be stuffed with rubber or gel?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont think that will be a problem....if needed just add a bowjax or cable guard limb saver on it if you are worried about sound.....


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Final links to build your own:
Shafts: http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/pro...p?Product=9958 “5/16-24”
Weights: https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4333...-annealed.aspx 3” x 1/4, 3/8, 1/2
Left handed Allen screws: http://www.mowtownusa.com/m5_view_it...=TTI-613150003


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> Final links to build your own:
> Shafts: http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/pro...p?Product=9958 “5/16-24”
> Weights: https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4333...-annealed.aspx 3” x 1/4, 3/8, 1/2
> Left handed Allen screws: http://www.mowtownusa.com/m5_view_it...=TTI-613150003




Yup I hope that everyone that is even thinkin about making there own B-Stinger style stabilizer looks here. The price is about 1/4 the price including the shipping!!!


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*5/16-24*

Go to Autozone or any autoparts and get a 5/16-24 stud is less than $3.00 w/ tax.:darkbeer:


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bilongo said:


> Go to Autozone or any autoparts and get a 5/16-24 stud is less than $3.00 w/ tax.:darkbeer:


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Big D UpNorth (May 24, 2007)

Check out this site, www.mcmaster.com. They have all kinds of bolts fasteners etc.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

or TrueValue hardware also......


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> 1 3"x1/4", 1 3"x3/8" and 1 3"x1/2"


1/4=8oZ
3/8=12oZ
1/2=16oZ

Bstingers are 8oZ, 11oZ, 14oZ, and 17oZ so i would go with the 1/4in one myself!!


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

One of you guys needs to post pics of the finished product with an evaluation of how well it works.

Good thread... thanks for the info.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

I should get my supplies by the end of next week. Will post pics and test. It was suggested to me to use one of these shafts with a stock B-Stinger weight. This is appealing because you can buy a camo weight for about $19.00. Does anybody know how they connect? Is it a stud on the weight or is it a threaded hole?


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like it is just a hole with no threads, which would work very well. Please let me know if I am mistaken.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

The b-stinger weight I saw has about a 1/8" hole (just guessing but it could be 3/16") and the carbon rod has a stud that screws into that hole. Sent you a PM.


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

the hole on my bstinger weight is treaded, it's the same size as the stabilizer hole in my riser


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

dinodonofrio said:


> the hole on my bstinger weight is treaded, it's the same size as the stabilizer hole in my riser


Then you should be able to unscrew the weight and screw the carbon rod into your riser.

On the one I saw, the weighted end of the carbon rod had a stud that was obviously smaller than 5/16". Take a look at the hole in the weight itself. It's a smaller size on the one I saw.

Give it a try to be sure.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

All the Bstingers that I have seen have the weight with a hole in it and a screw that screws into the shaft of the stab! 

Here is a few pics of the one that I made with 12ga shotgun shells (empty), carbon arrows, and some scrap form the local machine shop. 
The bar weighs 2.5oZ and the weight is 17.7oZ.
Total cost of $0.30!!!!!


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

Grandad said:


> Then you should be able to unscrew the weight and screw the carbon rod into your riser.
> On the one I saw, the weighted end of the carbon rod had a stud that was obviously smaller than 5/16".


After talking with another AT'er, I'm wrong about the size of the stud on the weighted end. According to him, it is 5/16" like *dinodonofrio* said above. My apologies.

*wsbark01*, do you use a single 5/16" rod from front to back or a single bolt on each end? That's very creative... how about spray painting it all flat black? 17.7oz is heavy... you must be a big, strong guy. 11oz is just perfect for me.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*wsbark01*, do you use a single 5/16" rod from front to back or a single bolt on each end? That's very creative... how about spray painting it all flat black? 17.7oz is heavy... you must be a big, strong guy. 11oz is just perfect for me.[/QUOTE]

There is a bolt at each end. there are 4 about 6 1/2in carbon arrows in the middle of it. I shot with it yesterday to see if I was going to like it before I put any real money into it. I shot a 157 on the front 15 and 118 on the back 15 for a 275, the best I have in my life yesterday (the back 15 were ridicules)!!! I think that I am going to go to a local graphics shop and have them make a wrap for it rather then paint it. I am not that strong of a man, a little on the fat side, but I was ok with it until about the last 10 targets, I am thinking of drilling holes in it to bring the weight down to 14oZ and then wrap it. The one thing that I would do different is to use a flat washer that was the size of the outside of the brass on the outside. The weight is starting to bend the brass some.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I got my rods in Saturday and they look great now just waiting on the weights!!!!

The 11" shaft is only 2 ozs.......!! and hard anadized!!


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I got my rods in Saturday and they look great now just waiting on the weights!!!


Did you find the reverse threaded LH 5/16" studs?

I'll be interested in seeing the final product along with a brief evaluation of how well it works. Thanks!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I found this one at mowpart.com........and it is due to be delivered today along with the weights!!! I will post pics and specs tomorrow on them....


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

All my stuff will be in Wednesday.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Well I got my rods in Saturday and they look great now just waiting on the weights!!!!
> 
> The 11" shaft is only 2 ozs.......!! and hard anadized!!


Can you post some pics of it


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

sweet I just tracked mine and they are out for delivery!!!! Heading home early just to play with them....lol


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

If you are going to Tap a hole in the weights, correct me if I'm wrong, I believe you need a 9/32" bit as the starter hole. Then of course a 5/16-24 left handed Tap.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> I ordered almost the exact same things. I just called and the rods are hollow, maybe they could be stuffed with rubber or gel?


if you do find that the rod you are using is hollow , possibly fill it with cotton balls. 
another AT'er passed that on for the sts rods on Admirals and Captains .


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> If you are going to Tap a hole in the weights, correct me if I'm wrong, I believe you need a 9/32" bit as the starter hole. Then of course a 5/16-24 left handed Tap.


Well good luck finding a left handed tap....just like those LH screws I ordered from Mowtown.....they are RH threads just used on the left side of that tractor...lol

So I retapped the shaft with RH 6/16-24 and drilled out the weights and just added a regular 5/16-24 allen bolt and it works great!!! Here are the pics. 

I think I am going to use the 11" and 1/2" for a start cause it felt the best but after total drilling and assembly it weighs in at 1lb 8oz......and thats the longest and heaviests weight so I can go lighter.


BTW It had a little bit, just a hair, of vibration so I cut a hole in an old S-Coil sleeve and slid it on and its gone.....but I bet a BowJax or an cable guard silencer would do the trick....


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

tmo said:


> if you do find that the rod you are using is hollow , possibly fill it with cotton balls.
> another AT'er passed that on for the sts rods on Admirals and Captains .


These rods are not hollow.....they are just drilled and tapped on each end!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

That looks nice!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Also, How did you get the center of the circle, or is the hole just close to the center?


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> These rods are not hollow.....they are just drilled and tapped on each end!


So, if I'm following correctly, it's just an aluminum rod that's tapped on each end... *is this right?*


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

wsbark01 said:


> Also, How did you get the center of the circle, or is the hole just close to the center?


I took a ruler and measured 1 1/2" (half way) on two different cross sections and made an X and center punched it. 

The weight just has a hole drilled in it and just used a bolt to hold it tight!


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> Looks great!


Thanks I believe that I am going to paint the weights primer black for now so they dont rust and maybe cover them with camo fleece or something.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Try some plasti-dip on the end weights


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

JWT said:


> Try some plasti-dip on the end weights


Do you have to prep the metal and if I prime it will I have to strip the primer off first? 

What colors does it come in?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

JWT said:


> Try some plasti-dip on the end weights


Wouldn't that also add even more weight?


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> Wouldn't that also add even more weight?


Surely not much weight, but I do like the idea.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> Final links to build your own:
> Shafts: http://www.pegasusautoracing.com/pro...p?Product=9958 “5/16-24”
> Weights: https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-4333...-annealed.aspx 3” x 1/4, 3/8, 1/2
> Left handed Allen screws: http://www.mowtownusa.com/m5_view_it...=TTI-613150003


The screws in the link above are left handed and 5/16-24. I just got them in and they screwed right in. They are slotted head, not my first choice, but they will work. will post pics when Assembly is complete. If you follow the links above all you will need to do is drill a hole in the weights. The scews are a little short for the larger weights, you may have to countersink them.


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> The screws in the link above are left handed and 5/16-24. I just got them in and they screwed right in. They are slotted head, not my first choice, but they will work. will post pics when Assembly is complete. If you follow the links above all you will need to do is drill a hole in the weights. The scews are a little short for the larger weights, you may have to countersink them.


Where did you get the 24-5/16" RH twist stud that screws into the bow riser and the bow end of the tube? I was thinking an auto parts store.

Thanks for this thread. Lots of good ideas!


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

*All done!*

The weights I primed black, the shaft I wrapped in camo stickers I made.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Grandad said:


> Where did you get the 24-5/16" RH twist stud that screws into the bow riser and the bow end of the tube? I was thinking an auto parts store.
> 
> Thanks for this thread. Lots of good ideas!


I bought regular screws and cut the heads off.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> The weights I primed black, the shaft I wrapped in camo stickers I made.


Nice setup. So you gonna send me some stickers as well? 

I took mine to the bench grinder and table sander and rounded the sharp edges of the weights and will paint them this weekend after I get back from Arizona. I will look at getting some plastic dip paint as well. 

which one you like better? I am still tinkering on the two lengths and three weights combo......


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

plasti dip comes in red, blue, black, and yellow. They may have more colors but these are the ones I've seen.


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Nice setup. So you gonna send me some stickers as well?
> 
> I took mine to the bench grinder and table sander and rounded the sharp edges of the weights and will paint them this weekend after I get back from Arizona. I will look at getting some plastic dip paint as well.
> 
> which one you like better? I am still tinkering on the two lengths and three weights combo......


I think I like the 8.5" with the 1/4" weight it seems to be just about right and it travels in a case well. The stickers are made from a 8.5"x11" vinyl label that I printed camo on. Cut to fit, apply, and shoot with Krylon "Preserve It" matt finish.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> I think I like the 8.5" with the 1/4" weight it seems to be just about right and it travels in a case well. The stickers are made from a 8.5"x11" vinyl label that I printed camo on. Cut to fit, apply, and shoot with Krylon "Preserve It" matt finish.


Where did you get the vinyl labels from?


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Where did you get the vinyl labels from?


Here you go Click Here


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> Here you go Click Here


Cool Thanks


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

Thinking about trying it with these rods. Needs some ideas to finish the ends. Click Here. Maybe an aluminum insert epoxied in?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> Thinking about trying it with these rods. Needs some ideas to finish the ends. Click Here. Maybe an aluminum insert epoxied in?


Why would you try these? Is it the weight? my 8.5" weights around 2oz's. They may work for longer 3D style ones though


----------



## floridabowman (Mar 1, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> Why would you try these? Is it the weight? my 8.5" weights around 2oz's. They may work for longer 3D style ones though


I dont know! I'm always tinkering, carbon fiber sounds cool! LOL


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll hang onto this thread. If you get something going with the carbon fiber tube, that would be the way to go. Appreciate the help from you guys


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Man do I have some ideas now.... Thanks guys!


----------



## stixshooter (Mar 18, 2006)

The caps for the carbon tube would be the tuff part ...


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

floridabowman said:


> The weights I primed black, the shaft I wrapped in camo stickers I made.


Great job on these stabs! 
Where did you get the camo pattern to cover an 8.5"x11" sheet of paper?

Do you have much vibration with these? If so have you done anything to dampen it such as limb jax or anything similar?

I would really like to make one of these but am concerned with vibration. I have used someone's b-stinger before and loved it. This guy had put a doinker a-bomb between the shaft and weight for vibration and it worked great. With the left hand thread, I couldn't do that. Any ideas?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> Do you have much vibration with these? If so have you done anything to dampen it such as limb jax or anything similar?
> 
> I would really like to make one of these but am concerned with vibration. I have used someone's b-stinger before and loved it. This guy had put a doinker a-bomb between the shaft and weight for vibration and it worked great. With the left hand thread, I couldn't do that. Any ideas?


Mine doesnt have hardly any vibrations. (See above posts on page one for photos)I added a S-coil removed from its shaft to try but am going to get a BowJax one instead. Of course my bow doesnt have hardly any vibes to begin with. The stability this type of stabilizer does for your bow outways anything with vibes or looks. 

I still need to camo mine and still experiencing with the different lengths and weights but been busy with honey do lists and kids on vacation. Will get more time in about a week and a half.


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

floridabowman said:


> The weights I primed black, the shaft I wrapped in camo stickers I made.



shipping to 65043, 8 1/2", 1/4" weight with mossy oak break up wraps.??:slice::darkbeer:

those turned out awesome, better than paying 60 to 100 for almost the same thing.:darkbeer:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*new stab*

What do you think?

victims or donors
1. broken camping chair tube - $0.00
2. bolts 5/16 x 24 1 1/2" long - $2.28
3. nuts 5/16 x 24 - $2.28
4. JB weld - $0.00
5. Shift knob - $19.00
6. carbon wrap - $0.00

:darkbeer:


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

bilongo said:


> What do you think?
> 
> victims or donors
> 1. broken camping chair tube - $0.00
> ...



Where did you get the carbon wrap?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Autozone:darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bilongo said:


> What do you think?
> 
> victims or donors
> 1. broken camping chair tube - $0.00
> ...


How long and how much does it weigh?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

12" length and wieght I have to go to the grocery store and weight it :darkbeer:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

bilongo said:


> 12" length and wieght I have to go to the grocery store and weight it :darkbeer:


I use my digital fishing scale. Looks good.


----------



## Sasquatch74 (Sep 9, 2007)

Check out McMaster Carr, they have carbon rods and threaded inserts that could be epoxied in place. The carbon rod had an O.D of .625" with an I.D of .500". The threaded steel inserts had an O.D of .500" so they should work with the rods.

They also have aluminum tube that would only require tapping the ends. The 1/2" aluminum tube has an I.D. of .270" which is just about perfect for the 5/16-24 threads.

A third option I found was fiberglass rods, but I think they may have too much flex. Maybe...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Beat me to it

http://www.mcmaster.com/#5287t13/=2g5tse


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

I have mine built and get to go shoot with it after work. I'll post some pics when I get them looking good.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Gunner7800 said:


> I have mine built and get to go shoot with it after work. I'll post some pics when I get them looking good.


Sweet cant wait to see them.


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

*stabilizer shaft*

try to find some one who repairs golf clubs. i made a stabilizer out of a broken carbon fiber club shaft, 5/16 fine thread bolt and a golf club shaft extender($ 1.99 at golfsmith) as the bushing you glue your bolt into. used a doinker chubby as the business end


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

After seeing all the great ideas here I decided to take a stab at making a stabalizer. I used a 1/2" diameter 16" long solid carbon fiber rod that was salvaged from work. A trip to the hardware store provided sevaral large steel washers, rubber grommets, neoprene washers a couple of steel sleeves, a rubber expansion nut, a bolt and two lock rings with set screws. Total cost was about $15.00. The carbon fiber rod weighs about 3 oz and I think the other parts added about 8 oz. The total length is about 17.5" and it works well and doesn't vibrate at all. 

Here is the result of putting it all together:


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

njsbow said:


> After seeing all the great ideas here I decided to take a stab at making a stabalizer. I used a 1/2" diameter 16" long solid carbon fiber rod that was salvaged from work. A trip to the hardware store provided sevaral large steel washers, rubber grommets, neoprene washers a couple of steel sleeves, a rubber expansion nut, a bolt and two lock rings with set screws. Total cost was about $15.00. The carbon fiber rod weighs about 3 oz and I think the other parts added about 8 oz. The total length is about 17.5" and it works well and doesn't vibrate at all.
> 
> Here is the result of putting it all together:


perfect job :darkbeer:


----------



## Bama Bow Boy (Sep 26, 2006)

njsbow said:


> After seeing all the great ideas here I decided to take a stab at making a stabalizer. I used a 1/2" diameter 16" long solid carbon fiber rod that was salvaged from work. A trip to the hardware store provided sevaral large steel washers, rubber grommets, neoprene washers a couple of steel sleeves, a rubber expansion nut, a bolt and two lock rings with set screws. Total cost was about $15.00. The carbon fiber rod weighs about 3 oz and I think the other parts added about 8 oz. The total length is about 17.5" and it works well and doesn't vibrate at all.
> 
> Here is the result of putting it all together:


Did you actually find a 5/16-24 rubber expansion nut? If not, how did you attach the 5/16-24 bolt?


----------



## njsbow (Mar 15, 2009)

I used a 1/4 inch expansion nut and removed the brass nut from inside, then the 5/16th bolt can be forced through the 1/4 hole and this jams the nut into the 1/2 inch sleeve. This system worked vey well and I think the stabalizer absorbs vibration better than the octane or sims models I tried.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

bilongo said:


> What do you think?
> 
> victims or donors
> 1. broken camping chair tube - $0.00
> ...


Finaly weight it 8.8oz


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

wsbark01 said:


> Also, How did you get the center of the circle, or is the hole just close to the center?


to get the center of the circle just measure the diameter across the circle then divide by 2, use that measurement on a drafting compass. Put one point of the drafting compass on the edge of the circle and swing it around to the middle of the circle, it will arc through the middle of the circle.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

heres a rookie question to you all. When deciding on length and weight of the Stab, what are you looking for?
I will run my setup by you. I am shooting an 08 Guardian at 26.5" at 62lbs. What length and weight would work, or how do I go about determining it?


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yup that will work or if you dont have a compass just measure the width and devide by half and then mark a line across and then do the same at a cross section. You dont have to be perfect crosshairs because where the two meet thats center..


But like I did.....I got close and I wasnt worried about exact measurements but I know all three of my weights are almost dead on.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Crom said:


> heres a rookie question to you all. When deciding on length and weight of the Stab, what are you looking for?
> I will run my setup by you. I am shooting an 08 Guardian at 26.5" at 62lbs. What length and weight would work, or how do I go about determining it?


Well when I first was looking at them I decided to get two different lengths and three weigh sizes.......all for around less than half the price of a B-Stinger. 

Trial and error. The longer your stabilizer the steadier the bow is at full drawand the weight can help as well. You only really want a heavy enough weight that you are not having muscle failure when drawing your bow and holding. A good test will be a 3-D shoot at if its too heavy. Mine I like is the longer 11" shaft and middle of my three weights on my Diablo.....I will see what works better on my new bow if I get one in a few weeks.

Hope that helped. I may switch to the shorter one for treestand because I rarely shoot past 25yds and dont need to stabilize myself at that short a shot.


----------



## dat201 (Sep 11, 2007)

You guys are great, just got all the supplies and just love the stabs,I added a bowjax to them .Oh yeah they are 8.5 and 10.5 inch,. painted the weights with black plastidip .still playing with the weights to see what feels best .:darkbeer:


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

Just made one. Cut one inch off of shaft on left hand thread side then retapped. Added weight and it works great. Added bowjax for vibration.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

pic


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

All good ideas! Also, you can get the shift knob for $10 at Walmart, I made one too!


----------

